# New to fundao



## Rickensa (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi all, 

We are currently in the process of a property search around the area... really loving what we find around the serra da gardunha. 

We would welcome any information about the area. Our main interests are growing our own food for a future, family activities, fishing and horse riding.


----------

